# New be give away



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok I have 2000+ post and I am going to do a give away and this is what you must have to enter

1. Must be a new be on the forum or a lurker with less than 20 post

2. Tell us why you like sling shots.

3.If your a lurker why you don't put in some input.

The slingshot will be a ring shooter with a rattle snake skin wrap made from a persimmon fork will let this go until the 18th of February so open up and post.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That's awesome of you Ghost! Good luck you lucky newbies


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good man, Ghost!!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Lurkers! Come Out Come Out where ever you are! Good of you to flush them out and get some new faces.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

NIce giveaway Ghost! You're a true gent and a wonderful ambassador to this great hobby! May the newbies and lurkers prosper! Wherever they are...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

off to start a new username !!!


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Do i count as a noob? If so im in, i like slingshots as well as bows, guns, airguns, blowguns, knives and swords and spears or just about anything that makes for alot of energy transfer.


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok I will give this a go. I am new to this forum but am a member of many others as I have many interests and I am definitely not just lurker. But I can see how many can be because It can be a little intimidating for fear of reprisal from other forum members with such knowledge and expertise as this forum apparently has. I have not seen this in any posts I have read and it is very refreshing everyone seems to be very kind and helpful. And I am very glad I found this forum. Why I like slingshots? First thing comes to mind is it brings me back to being a 10 year old boy running around in the woods having blast with a forked stick and a set of rubber bands seeing If i could hit what I was aiming at. I did this for hours on end because my mom would not let me have a BB gun and slingshot was the next best thing. My very first slingshot I got was in a gift shop in Cherokee North Carolina on a indian reservation and I wore that thing out! I got very good with it shooting rocks with it. But as an adult I have grown up and bought the toys that go bang and have other hobbies that are quite expensive so my wife says. I recently got into bow fishing and was watching some youtube videos on it and ran across a slingshot video. I watched and and I am truly amazed at how far slingshots although so simple in design have advanced since I was a kid. I have watched all the Bill Hayes videos and very impressed with his talent and ability. I have also ordered and waiting on a tube master sniper. I recently got a scout Gen II and a torque and can't wait to spend some more time practicing with them. Also one of the best things about the slingshot to me anyway is I can do this in my backyard anytime I want and don't have to worry about someone calling the cops on me for discharging a weapon within the city limits! I see why people say welcome to the addiction because the biggest problem I seem to have with it is I want to buy and try them all! But I am a beginner so I keep telling myself to slow down some and figure out what style and setup works best for me. I do want to thank the folks on the forum for all the information it has been a gold mine for me.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Something0riginal said:


> Do i count as a noob? If so im in, i like slingshots as well as bows, guns, airguns, blowguns, knives and swords and spears or just about anything that makes for alot of energy transfer.


Yes I will put you in.

Come on out it's free.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Great post!!! I have been thinking of doing the same thing. I have quite a few of my "experiments" piling up. They are nowhere near as nice as some of the ones I see here, so they really wouldn't work for a trade or for sale. So to lessen my obvious lack of skills I figured give them away to some newbies because they wouldn't know the difference...LOL!!!! (just kidding).

But I do know when I was first starting out and learning I so wanted a "real" slingshot and not one I bought at Walmart. So even someone's ugly slingshot would have been a treasure for me. DRiley and others helped me get started and I know how much that help really meant too me. So I think this is a great post! Many may be reading and learning just haven't made the commitment yet. This is a good way to get them started without spending a lot of $ and help some newbies understand what a wonderfull hobby this sport really is!!


----------



## jfaughnan (Dec 1, 2014)

Here we go. I like slingshots because as a kid (I just turned 18 so I guess more of a kid than I am now) I religiously sheltered myself. My parents put things like slingshots in my face and took me up in the mountains and tried to do anything to get me out of the living room. I live in a place with 300 days of sunshine and I just wanted to play candy crush. This made me probably the least instinctual person alive. The reason that slingshots mean so much to me is that they're something unique, tangible, and difficult as hell. I have to get up and feel something with more than my fingertips to have a hope at being successful with them, and that feeling is something unimaginable to a chronic screen watcher, especially one aware of the fact that his intuition has not yet met its potential (to put it politely). They make me work yet they're so simple and I think there's something beautiful in that. The reason that I don't participate as much as I probably should is that it feels like breaking the rules of someone who doesn't look far past his screen. I'm in the process of breaking that, and slingshots help quite a lot.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Respect for your generousity!

Great deed.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## bslingin (Sep 28, 2014)

Wanted to say hi to everyone, have been reading these forums, lurking for some time now haha. My buddy turned me onto this site, and slingshots last summer. Winter here but still shooting. As a former Army Ranger, I definatly like to put ammo down range, and really enjoy the challenge of slingshots. Still need alot of practice to get where I'd like to be accuracy wise but evey time I pick up the natural my friend gave me I have fun! Have a decent catch box, and pummel it every chance I get. Thanks to eveyone on this forum for being so kind as to share the awesome creations, it's inspired me to give making my own a shot, there is just some amazing work on here from you folks. Anyhoo, thanks Ghost for getting me out of lurker mode, and grats on 2000 posts!

b


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

1) I'm a lurker, and while I now have 34 posts, it's because I've been working my a$$ off for the community trying to determine the hunting regulations in every state as they pertain to slingshots ( http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=501756 ). At least 28 of those posts are in the last couple of days, so I hope I can still be considered for this 

2) I like slingshots because I like magic. There is something magical about the simplicity of a slingshot and the power and accuracy these beautiful little devices can generate (not to mention the enjoyment and satisfaction of hearing the SMACK as you connect with your target).

3) I lurk mostly because I'm trying to learn (as my username suggests). I'll ask a question here and there, but most of the questions I think of have already been answered and so far I've been able to search through the vast amount of knowledge on this forum without finding a limit.

BTW, Feb 18th is my birthday. Just sayin'


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Am I a noob? For the first time I hope I am. This is a great idea!

I like slingshots because I am not allowed to have any of the firearms/bows that are more commonly used for hunting. I was so happy when I stumbled on a daisy slingshot online and my parents gave me the ok. Now i am trying to develop the skills I need to create slingshots and to hunt with them. My goal in life has become the killing of a small game animal with a slingshot and cooking it for dinner. You all have been an inspiration, both in giving me something to shoot for with my designs, and in showing me that it is possible to kill animals with nothing but a fork and some rubber.

Here are some of my latest slingshots:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

learnin' said:


> 1) I'm a lurker, and while I now have 34 posts, it's because I've been working my a$$ off for the community trying to determine the hunting regulations in every state as they pertain to slingshots ( http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40597-slingshot-hunting-state-by-state/?p=501756 ). At least 28 of those posts are in the last couple of days, so I hope I can still be considered for this
> 
> 2) I like slingshots because I like magic. There is something magical about the simplicity of a slingshot and the power and accuracy these beautiful little devices can generate (not to mention the enjoyment and satisfaction of hearing the SMACK as you connect with your target).
> 
> ...


 your in


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

PeterW said:


> Am I a noob? For the first time I hope I am. This is a great idea!
> 
> I like slingshots because I am not allowed to have any of the firearms/bows that are more commonly used for hunting. I was so happy when I stumbled on a daisy slingshot online and my parents gave me the ok. Now i am trying to develop the skills I need to create slingshots and to hunt with them. My goal in life has become the killing of a small game animal with a slingshot and cooking it for dinner. You all have been an inspiration, both in giving me something to shoot for with my designs, and in showing me that it is possible to kill animals with nothing but a fork and some rubber.
> 
> ...


They look cool.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

bslingin said:


> Wanted to say hi to everyone, have been reading these forums, lurking for some time now haha. My buddy turned me onto this site, and slingshots last summer. Winter here but still shooting. As a former Army Ranger, I definatly like to put ammo down range, and really enjoy the challenge of slingshots. Still need alot of practice to get where I'd like to be accuracy wise but evey time I pick up the natural my friend gave me I have fun! Have a decent catch box, and pummel it every chance I get. Thanks to eveyone on this forum for being so kind as to share the awesome creations, it's inspired me to give making my own a shot, there is just some amazing work on here from you folks. Anyhoo, thanks Ghost for getting me out of lurker mode, and grats on 2000 posts!
> b


 alright keep them coming.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm new to the forum.

I like slingshots because I can easily practice shooting at home, ammo is cheap and there is something extremely satisfying about cutting a can in half with what some would call a primitive weapon.

My dad introduced me to slingshots many years ago as a tool to scare up some deer while hunting. I was reintroduced when I started looking into a good way to learn instinctive shooting for archery. I have since put archery on the back runner as I recently had shoulder and back surgery.


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

My turn. :wave:

M experience with slingshots has not been very good up until a few weeks ago. Growing up in NYC, with a single parent household I was able to save some b-day and x-mas money. I was 12 when I purchased a daisy style, knockoff slingshot. I was really excited until I took it outside to show my buddies and shoot some rocks with. After a few minutes of trying to figure out how this thing worked a few older kids came by and asked to see it. They ran off with it and stole it, never to be seen again...

For Xmas this year I wanted to get my 2 kids and myself BB guns but that idea quickly got shot down by my wife. ( ha ha no pun intended) They attended a boy scout camp last summer that they really enjoyed. We got to shoot BB guns, bows and slingshots. When the BB gun idea fell through I remembered how much fun we had shooting slingshots at the camp so the idea grew from there. I didn't get them slingshots for Xmas but waited til after and told them that it was a gift for no particular reason except that I 'd thought we can have a lot of fun with. They were really excited and the smile that their smiles brought to my face has been burned in my heart forever. I purchased some Trumark commercial units for the 3 of us. Afterwards I began doing a bit of research and came across this forum. I found a lot of information and saw how simple and or complicated this hobby can be. I have learned quit a bit from this forum. I've made my own catch box, I replaced the the yellow tubular bands with flat bands using the Chinese handcuff method, I've made a simple jig to tie my own bands to pouches, and I also made my first natty. I'm hooked on slingshots. This has all happened in the last 3 weeks or so. I obsess about shooting, every tree branch I see, seems like a fork I can make into a slingshot, my kids and I are spending quite a bit of time together doing something that is so much fun. We've planned bike rides to go shooting in the woods and to go fork hunting, we have camping trips in the pipeline that we're counting down the weeks to. So far slingshots have brought nothing but good times to our family and have already left a lasting impression that I know I'll never forget. I'm getting the chance of being a kid with my kids and this is the reason that I like slingshots!

I'd like to thank the op ghost0311/8541 for this contest and I'd like to thank this forum/community for the wealth of information, friendly peeps, and overall awesomeness. I'm glad and lucky to have come across this cool place on the internets.

Alexander


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> I'm new to the forum.
> 
> I like slingshots because I can easily practice shooting at home, ammo is cheap and there is something extremely satisfying about cutting a can in half with what some would call a primitive weapon.
> 
> My dad introduced me to slingshots many years ago as a tool to scare up some deer while hunting. I was reintroduced when I started looking into a good way to learn instinctive shooting for archery. I have since put archery on the back runner as I recently had shoulder and back surgery.


thats it keep them comeing


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

slingshotlover said:


> My turn. :wave:
> 
> M experience with slingshots has not been very good up until a few weeks ago. Growing up in NYC, with a single parent household I was able to save some b-day and x-mas money. I was 12 when I purchased a daisy style, knockoff slingshot. I was really excited until I took it outside to show my buddies and shoot some rocks with. After a few minutes of trying to figure out how this thing worked a few older kids came by and asked to see it. They ran off with it and stole it, never to be seen again...
> 
> ...


likeing the storys


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Come on newbes I know your out there tell your Story.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Great Giveaway, Ghost!!! When I was starting out I knew nothing and there were some great giveaways I couldn't participate in. I was square as a pool table and twice as green, it would have really helped to have won one of these to get an idea of which direction to head. So, good luck to the "newbies" and I hope they can find really benefit from your generosity!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is the start of the slingshot a little more work and it will be done.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking good so far.


----------



## 1984keen (Jan 11, 2015)

1) this is my 21st post, i think that counts?

2) i like the simplicity of slingshots, they are very primitive but also very effective. i like that i can make them if i wished to. also its easier for me to go to the backyard and let a few fly than it is to pack up and get to the range.

3) I think i could qualify as a lurker in some ways. i do read on here a lot. posting:reading i definitely read a lot more and "like" posts more than i do post my own stuff.

-and there you have it.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Ghost, you are a gentleman, a scholar, and a fine judge of cheap whiskey. Not to mention a true ambassador of the slingshot sport and a fine human being.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, I am a newbie but my post count may dis qualify me.

I actually found this forum from watching youtube videos and the UK forums a few years back. I was truly impressed with the Gamekeeper John and PFSHOOTER videos and I wanted for information on SS so I signed up here and then I found Bill Hays.

I lurked for some time asking questions now and then, but I started to see some stuff come up about casting lead and I have a little knowledge that I could share in that aspect of the game so I started posting. I built SS for my boys for Christmas and we all have been building and shooting since then. I will have to upload the pic of all the forks I have collected in the last few weeks. Yep I am down with the sickness.

Thanks Ghost


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dan Hoopes said:


> Well, I am a newbie but my post count may dis qualify me.
> I actually found this forum from watching youtube videos and the UK forums a few years back. I was truly impressed with the Gamekeeper John and PFSHOOTER videos and I wanted for information on SS so I signed up here and then I found Bill Hays.
> I lurked for some time asking questions now and then, but I started to see some stuff come up about casting lead and I have a little knowledge that I could share in that aspect of the game so I started posting. I built SS for my boys for Christmas and we all have been building and shooting since then. I will have to upload the pic of all the forks I have collected in the last few weeks. Yep I am down with the sickness.
> 
> Thanks Ghost


your in


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi, I'm fairly new at slingshots. I've been shooting for about two months and shooting every day. I'm a big squirrel hunter but not with a slingshot yet as I'm not quite good enough but practicing until I get there. I really like slingshots because they are a lot of fun and a great way to teach my two kids resposibility and marksmanship. They love it too. Anyway thank you for considering me for this. 
Thanks,Nick


----------



## fiscaldecastro1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi! Yeah, I'm a noob to this forum, and I don't know if I've reached the 20 post limit yet. 

I've loved slingshots ever since I was a kid in the Philippines. Back then, we got to play with slingshots only in our province in Mindanao and we only had torn wheel interiors to use as SS bands. Every summer break, whenever I and my cousins went back to the province, the first thing we always did was to search the forest for SS Forks. Those were fun times, but then life got in the way. I went to college, studied law, became a lawyer, and then went into public service. I've been a lawyer for more than 10 years now.

Fast forward to the present time, I just finished my masters here in Berkeley, California. My wife and I are now pursuing our doctorate in law in the same school, as a prelude to a teaching career back in the Philippines. I recently rekindled my passion for slingshots last year, and I am just astounded by the slingshots and the slingshot communities of today. Slingshots today are way more powerful, sturdy, ergonomic and beautiful compared to what I had when I was growing up in the boondocks of Mindanao.

I also started a facebook group in my home country, PINOY SLINGSHOOTERS, just to get people together to share their interests in slingshots.

I have become an avid fan of slingshots and slingshooting, and I have begun my own collection of slingshots. My wife's beginning to ask about it, but so far she hasn't raised her eyebrows yet. 

So I'm still in California, and I recently tried my hand making my DIY version of one of the templates from this forum. It took a lot of work but it was so satisfying in the end. Excited, I began a new topic here on the home made slingshot category.










Cheers!!!!


----------



## Ralph Knudsen (Dec 26, 2014)

yes yes I'm a noob to this. Does making slingshots from coat hangers (when they were made out of metal OMG im old) and using rubber bands from out of Dad's tool box count? Just got a S.E.R.E model from Bill Haye's . I also spent some gift money for one from Mr Shockley to try. Love guns, knives ,and blowguns, axes and tomahawks.Hunting has become tough on account of bad knees, but fishing and canoeing is still in the cards. Who knows maybe some duck hunting too. So maybe I win or not but anyone who offers things like this can't be too bad of a guy . thanks for the chance.


----------



## 1984keen (Jan 11, 2015)

Did I make it?
:-\


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

1984keen said:


> Did I make it?
> :-\


yes you did.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

fiscaldecastro1 said:


> Hi! Yeah, I'm a noob to this forum, and I don't know if I've reached the 20 post limit yet.
> 
> I've loved slingshots ever since I was a kid in the Philippines. Back then, we got to play with slingshots only in our province in Mindanao and we only had torn wheel interiors to use as SS bands. Every summer break, whenever I and my cousins went back to the province, the first thing we always did was to search the forest for SS Forks. Those were fun times, but then life got in the way. I went to college, studied law, became a lawyer, and then went into public service. I've been a lawyer for more than 10 years now.
> 
> ...


that's cool I also like we have people from all walks of life


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

7 days left.


----------



## zap (Nov 26, 2014)

I like slingshots because they are easy to hide, a great way to hunt game, because they are easy to build and use, because its such a small tool and can help you BIG time in the woods and because im 15 years old so its better to me to hunt with these then to get caught by a neighbor hunting with a .22. I built my first slingshot a while ago and i killed pigeons and a feral chicken with it, i had pigeons that my uncle killed before but that chicken and those pigeons were the best ones i ever had !

here is the slingshot i made










and here is a pic of the chicken


----------



## Farmer Jake (Feb 15, 2015)

Guess im a newbe too so here we go,

I've been reading this forum off and on for a year or so now. The main reason i even got to even reading/learning about slingshots is because i run beagles. See i raise and train beagles to run rabbits and i have some pretty good ones at that. I often hunt them and compete them in trials. In my opinion there is not a sweeter sound then a pack of hounds running a rabbit in a circle. A lot of people in the sport are more about killing rabbit then producing quality dogs. I on the other hand would rather listen to a dog run all day then have a tailgate full of rabbits. I like a challenge that's what brought me to sling shots i did a search for them thinking i could buy one cheap and take it hunting instead of the shotgun and try and hit the rabbit as he comes by if not oh well the dogs keep running if so thats quite a accomplishment and some meat for the freezer. So while i was searching i came upon this forum and i saw all the beautiful pieces of artwork some of the people on here make. it truly struck me how somebody could take such a simple thing and make it elegant and beautiful. i truly admire craftsmanship and now i want to make some of my own that i can be proud of.

Thats My Story Thanks,

Jake


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jake I love the story and you would be surprised how good you can become with shooting running or flying animals or targets


----------



## dbileca123 (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, since this will be my first post, I'll wish myself good luck. :thumbsup:

I have just recently gotten into slingshots, and I think that they're the best thing since sliced bread. I mean really, how cool is it to be able to keep this ancient art form alive. Anyway, 2 months ago I bought a Hathcock Sniper from Bill Hays and from the day I got it, I was hooked. Here's an accurate depiction of me when it arrived in the mail: :ups:

Its really become an addiction. I love the freedom I get from shooting because anything can be a target. Once I hit it, I feel great sense of accomplishment and manliness. B)

I guess I've been a lurker for some time now just because this forum is sooooo full of information. If I had a question, odds were that someone else already asked it!! So far, my lurking days have been spent researching and collecting information about slingshots, and this site has been so helpful. This community has provided me with the skills, tips, and ideas to really make slingshots a serious hobby for me.

Thanks guys, really!

- Dan


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok today's the day I will put all name in a bucket and draw tonite good luck New bed.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## dbileca123 (Feb 13, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Ok today's the day I will put all name in a bucket and draw tonite good luck New bed.


I just wanna thank you again for being so generous.

-Dan


----------



## phil7 (Feb 17, 2015)

i know it is the 18th today but is it to late hi i have only 2 posts & have started making slingshots i like slingshots from simple naturals to nice laminate board cuts

because you can make a beautiful sling shot for pennies ( naturals or off cuts of wood)

cheers thanks for the kind offer


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

phil7 said:


> i know it is the 18th today but is it to late hi i have only 2 posts & have started making slingshots i like slingshots from simple naturals to nice laminate board cuts
> because you can make a beautiful slingshot for pennies ( naturals or off cuts of wood)
> cheers thanks for the kind offer


your in I won't draw until to night.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok I put all the names in a hat mixed it all up and the winner is slingshotlover congratulations and thanks for coming out hope that you keep adding some post there are always give aways


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Ok I put all the names in a hat mixed it all up and the winner is slingshotlover congratulations and thanks for coming out hope that you keep adding some post there are always give aways


 :banana: Oh man I'm so excited! I can't believe that I won. Thank you ghost , so much for setting this up. I can't wait for my new toy. :looney:


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats, slingshotlover! We need some pics when you get it


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

learnin' said:


> Congrats, slingshotlover! We need some pics when you get it


Most definitely!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congratulations and good Mojo for the Ghost!!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats man.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

congrats slingshotlover! It's a good thing you love slingshots  Great giveaway ghost, you're the man, sir


----------



## fiscaldecastro1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Congratulations, slingshotlover!


----------

